# Eric



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Thanx for the tape....I have been doing them every day,like you say..it is better..Imean...i do sleep better...in a way..I don t wake up in night mare as much when I listen to it ...IBS tho..is a bit...off...been having lot of problems..A lot of pain and bloating..But until i am still on nights(work)....It is hard for me to eat a decent meal and not throught up..I apllied to anothe job,and have a job interview on the 19th...so this will help..maybe(even if i am realy nervous about the whole thing)On day it will be better...Just want to say t------------------Fuzzz...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

I have a question...is this soppre to help with, panic attack? It is helping with sleep,and i am calmer. It doesn t take much to take me off...my safe environment...I apprehend a lot new situation!!....And it makes IBS worst...but that you know....you have it..Are you realy IBS Free?...no syptoms?Have you try Modulon?...has it help,if you did?Sorry to bother you...Fuzzz


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, the tapes your listening to are for anxiety. The ones I did were for IBS although I have also listened to the anxiety one. I still have IBS Fuzz, there isn't a cure for it at this time, so we are managing the condition with these techniques. I could have never gotten better(85% in all symptoms) without doing Mike's tapes though.The anxiety tape will help your anxiety Fuzz and help you sllep better, this in turn after a while should lessen your IBS symptoms. The IBS tapes however, are very specific to the IBS.I have not tried Modulon. At this point I am doing really well and will not add any meds or otcs back in to the management plan.Keep listening for a while then take a day off and listen some more, it will help you.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

I realy thought it was a cure...







.....i guess next step is the ibs tapes???...if i am not better??I will continu to listen to the tapesFuzzzz


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Fuzzz,Glad to hear you're doing relaxation tapes. Be patient, you didn't develop IBS and anxiety overnight, and it won't go away overnight. Keep listening and give it time. You may want to try the IBS tapes at some time. It would be good to get the anxiety under control as there is a lot of stress in your life right now. There is no cure for IBS, but with hypnotherapy you can control the symptoms, and live a normal life.az


----------

